# BFN BUT NO AF! AM I KIDDING MYSELF?!



## Poppit73 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello Ladies, 
After some advice from those of you who have been in the same situation.
My test date was today and I got a BFN    
rang hospital to let them know, and was told to stop taking Cyclogest. If I don't get my AF in a couple of days, then I should POAS again.
Am I kidding myself by thinking I still have a chance? I don't want to stop the Cyclogest just incase.
My head is battered, any suggestions


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Poppit - i'm afraid i've no suggestions but i know exactly how you feel.  I had my bfn on 30th May and no bleed,  the clinic told me to test again a couple of days later but carry on with the meds.

Sadly my test didnt change but the clinic told me to test again as they had had a lady ring that morning, who'd had a neg a few days previously which turned to a positive.

So, personally i don't think its silly to keep thinking positive (pardon the pun!) until you've done your second test.

Good luck and all the best  

Essie x


----------



## Poppit73 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Essie. I've decided to use up the last of my meds, which will take me to Sunday, when I can test again.
If it is still a BFN I will concede and await the dreaded AF. 
How long did it take to get your AF after stopping meds?

Hopefully we will both be on the more joyous pages next time  

Good luck in your journey
Karen x


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Karen, I tested on the Wednesday, then again on Friday - AF arrived the following Tuesday.  

DH held out some hope for the 2nd test but i just didnt dare allow myself to and resigned to the fact that it was a neg, but there must have been a part of me that was still clinging onto that hope because it was just as devastating finding out as the 1st time.

  that your neg turns into a postive  - it has happened before  

Good luck and best wishes
Essie x


----------



## AngelJo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi hun,
Sorry to impart this but I think I would err on the side of caution and don't get too hopeful. I was in exactly the same situation earlier this week (first ICSI cycle) and got a BFN. Was devastated and did a lot of crying but when I rang the hospital they said I could test again in a few days as AF hadn't arrived and sometimes implantation can happen a couple of days later than they think so the levels might not show. I didn't dare think it might be positive (as much as I wanted it to be) as I was scared of going back to square one and being dealt that awful blow all over again.  As it was my period arrived the next day. 
The other option my hospital offered was to go in for a blood test that day so that I would have the peace of mind of knowing one way or the other for definite, BUT they did say to expect it to be negative as it is rare that it happens. Maybe you should ask them about this if you would rather know for sure asap? 
Good Luck x


----------



## Emilia83 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi All,
im having a similar expereince here...
my OTD is tomorrow on a 5 day transfer, but when i woke up this morning to go for a pee, i noticed very dark red or brown spotting, so i took a test, and there was the most faintest faintest blue line. you had to stare very very hard at it to see it.

so then i took another one a few hours later and that one was a bfn. 

rang my clinic, nurse said that my OTD is the 7th so i should just wait till then to get a more accurate reading...how much more accurate will it get?!?!? 

im having very bad period pains, and a little bit more spotting of blood very dark blood, i showed it to my sister, who said that it looks like old blood....oh gosh i just dont know what to do!!!!


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Emilia - I really feel for you as i remember the anguish well.  Its not unheard of ladies gettiing a neg the morning before OTD then a pos, also dark spotting isnt unusual.  Obviously everyone is different and experience different symptoms.

Hang in there and wait until tomorrow as you're clinic suggested.

Good luck!  
Essie x


----------

